# porting apps from android to apple



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

A guy wrote an app for me using a windows machine and ms studio for android...
but hes telling me that he needs an apple mac to write the same app for an iphone

is this true...or is there a simpler way of porting or transferring the app to apple

thanks in advance
PK


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

That is correct, you need to use XCode development suite which is only for the Apple Mac. The APIs for IOS is completely different from Android and needs re-writing to work on an iPhone.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Moreover the language would be different; Apple apps cannot be written in the Java used for android ones.


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

thanks for your feedback guys...

I am finding it strange why my wifes college lecturer told them they could transfer their flash created games to an Iphone for use...or is that completely different...

thanks again...


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Flash? That would be quite an accomplishment.
The battle between Apple and Adobe on that front rages on, with Apple insisting that the flash player will not work on their devices and that's the end end of the story.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

You need a Flash to HTML5 conversion tool so that the coverted apps will run (via Safari) on the IOS devices:
http://www.swf-video.com/guide/how-to-convert-flash-to-html5.htm
http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/wallaby.html


----------

